# tt wanna be



## shearermax (Jan 29, 2014)

hi guys (and girls)

within the next couple of months im going to purchasing a mk1 225

thought i would give this a join its been recommended to me

just have a read and have a look at some build threat to give me more knowledge of the car and give me some ideas

also see if there is any for sale on here (i cant yet because of some security reasons)

anyways look forward to see some of you people at some meets in the future


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

